# Chocolate Throwdown and Iron Chef!



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

To anyone and everyone in the United States...There will be a Throwdown with Bobby Flay competing agaist Fritz Knipschildt, Battle Chocolate!!!! It will air February 8th at 10pm. 

Iron Chef America Battle Chocolate has also come! This will air on Sunday Night at 9pm! 

Great shows this week on Food Network...hope everyone gets to watch.

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## jkath (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic!
I cannot wait to see the IC chocolate episode.


----------



## middie (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good one. I'll be sure to watch.


----------

